# Enkei RPF1 18" alloys for R32 GTR



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello 
Time for a change of alloys, I am after a set of Enkei RPF1 18" alloys for my R32 GTR.
If anyone has a set please let me know or if anyone can advise a good retailer to buy them from that would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------

